# Meteo: Batido recorde de precipitação no Funchal - IM



## rbsmr (23 Abr 2008 às 16:17)

Lisboa, 23 Abr (Lusa) - A precipitação que caiu no Funchal entre as 09:00 do dia 08 e as 09:00 do dia 09 de Abril quase triplicou o valor normal do mês, segundo informação hoje disponível no site do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).

Em 24 horas foram registados 111 milímetros de precipitação na estação meteorológica do Funchal.

O IM refere também que o valor agora registado foi quase três vezes superior ao normal do mês de Abril que é de 38,9 milímetros, atendendo ao período de referência entre 1961/1990.

"Considerando a série de totais diários desde 1949, o valor agora registado constitui um novo extremo para este mês e para esta estação" refere a nota do IM, adiantando que o anterior máximo, de 07 de Abril de 2003, era de 54 milímetros.

SB

Lusa/Fim


----------

